# Newbie Nicotine Withdrawl - Bad Seller !!



## Rowan Francis (18/12/13)

Guys , i have finally bought my first e Cig today , its a bubble pack EGO-CE4 , i want to use it to wean myself off normal cig's , i asked the seller for 3 flavours to start with , grape ,rasberry and blueberry .i expected that the nicotine concentration to be around the 10 to 12 mg for such , but on further inspection once i got home i see that the label on the no brand name juices was - 0 mg , i have questioned the seller and have been told that the juices contain 3.6% nicotine as per a vague table on the side of the box , but the label clearly states 0 mg .
Looking at this i seem to think the table on the side of the box is a guide of what the juice might contain and the label states the actual nicotine content . Now i am feeling ripped off after paying $10 usd (100 rands ) for each 10 ml juice . is this what i can expect for all e cig liquids ??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Hi Rowan and welcome to the forum.

That is absolutely not what you can expect from all E-liquids, through research on this forum you will be able to find many options suited to you and depending where you are based many of them are easily accessible,. It is absolutely awful that this has happened to you as I am sure everyone on this forum will agree vaping is meant to be a pleasant and satisfying experience.

If I may ask where did you purchase it from, if you do not wish to disclose the name publicly you are more than welcome to PM me, just thought it would be good for the other members to know where you got it from also how the bottle looks?

that is also a very high price to pay for 10ml bottles 

You have been ripped off it would seem! All the retailers on this forum are trusted among forum members and very willing to help so just give a shout to any of us (Scroll down to the resellers section of the forum for more info on each specific retailer) and have a look to see which one is most convenient for you!

Hope you come right!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/12/13)

Stroodlepuff ,

Many thanks for the welcome , yes i have been browsing this and many other forums today in search of my own information ..

I won't / can't name and shame the reseller as i feel it is an question of education , tomorrow i am gonna make dam sure i educate somebody about a product they sell .. the high price was due to the distance the product had to travel to get here so i am just going to mark that one up to experience and get my own from now on .

But i will show you the no name brand bottles and box , so that you can confirm my theory ..

I think i have found a much better supplier in Joburg and will be contacting them as soon as i get to joburg in January .

In the mean time i have a very posh hooka pipe to use !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

Hi Rowan

Could you possibly re-attach the picture for us to see we had some downtime so the images were lost, so everyone here knows not to buy it


----------



## ET (19/12/13)

welcome, sorry you ended up with zero nic juice. if you're trying to wean yourself off the stinkies then that doesn't help at all. i also started with a bubble pack after seeing my one mate with a twisp and giving it a go. right now i happily vape lower nicotine juices as i've gotten my body slowly but surely down the nicotine ladder. give a shout if you need any help or info, we've all been through our individual hassles and a lot of us have learned stuff the hard way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/13)

Most welcome to the forum, Rowan. Participation here will help prevent the payment of any further school fees. Do introduce yourself if you feel like it at this thread please: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/12/13)

So , i have tried re attaching the pic , but it keeps failing , will try again later tonight .

Found a gent in town today who said he had a few Juices , managed to buy one off him - its a twisp 20ml apple flavour and i got it for $30 usd or R300 ..!! but at least it has nicotine .. should last till i get to Joburg .

One thing i gotta ask tho , i did a clean and burn out to change flavours and the first hit i think scourched my throat cos i aint getting much apple more of a caramel flav and i am coughing a lot now .. !!

me thinks the "L" on my back should be in bold ...


----------

